# Boarding School



## Caustica (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone here ever had any experiences with boarding school in the UK, seeing as I'm about to go off to one come autumn? Especially INTJs and/or 4w5s :happy: What did you think of it?

I'll only be going for two years, to do my A Levels, then it's off to university.


----------



## jessykane (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been to a troubled teen boarding schools. Firstly, they have very good student-to-staff ratios; secondly, they invest in facilities; and thirdly, they have the traditions and ethos to address the needs of students as individuals. They do far more than simply prepare pupils to do well in examinations.

UK boarding schools are often located in some of the country’s most attractive and traditional buildings. This in itself creates a sense of pride and expectation, as the buildings themselves embody the values and traditions of the institution, which can often date back hundreds of years.

Generally, boarding college fees would involve tuition, food, plus lodging expenses. A part of it could possibly also go into health care, and also other desires linked to schooling and lodging.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Personally, I'd absolutely hate going to a boarding school. I enjoy freedom, but then again, I've never been to one so maybe there's more freedom than one would think. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Well as long as you're matured and all grown up. I wouldn't recommend boarding school for younger and still developing children. Such a cold and love-starved environment can reck havoc on the personality development of individuals.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I've lived in a boarding school for the fourth year now, not in the UK but I think the experience should be pretty universal. I think boarding school is ok, but expect to be a little homesick in the beginning. 

Some tips from my experience would be:
1) Work out room rules with your roommate(s) right from the beginning - e.g. when you guys want to do room cleaning, no bringing friends into the room at a certain time, time for room lights out etc. (Do it in a nice way though). 
2) If you're the kind who can't sleep with the lights on like me, buy an eye mask.
3) Lock up all your valuables and don't leave your wallet lying around.
4) Be nice to people and have a circle of good friends


----------



## TurtleSayuri (May 16, 2011)

I personally would go to a boarding school if I could but that's just me wanting to be out of my shell. Though, if it's younger children that are still developing then it could be bad for their personality from being away from home for so long.


----------



## scrax (May 14, 2011)

You're doing the boarding school deal the wrong way round. I can tell you from experience as someone who went to boarding school until 16, most want to get the hell out of boarding school and get their independence to do their AS/ A levels.
Yet that's the time you're going in. Who knows. You might like it. But I know I felt exhilarated leaving for that time and going to a state run college.


----------

